# IA-8 scheduled to launch June 23



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

It is to go to 89w. The old T4 slot.
24 Ku
22 C (2 are 72 mhz)
Some Ka

It has been a few years since T4 died there. IA-8 will be welcomed by ABC, CBS and likely FOX all of which have been somewhat squeezed into the IA-5 and IA-6. FOX has since moved the rest of its activity to the Galaxy birds which are also quite busy. Seems to be good times for the FSS Satellite business.

In case you had not noticed, there are more ISPs up there in many places. AMC-9 Ku 22, 23 and 24 are now ISPs.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

JohnH said:


> In case you had not noticed, there are more ISPs up there in many places. AMC-9 Ku 22, 23 and 24 are now ISPs.


Specifically, DirecWay.

We installed two pointed there last week, and I expect the one I'm doing Thursday to be the same.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Intelsat Americas 8(T4) has reached 89w and has begun preliminary testing. It likely has not been completely positioned. I saw a couple of Cband test carriers there early this morning, but the polarity was questionable.


----------

